# Stuck on 1024x768 max Resolution when starting X.



## unitedroad (Sep 22, 2018)

Hi,
    I have recently installed FreeBSD 11.2 on my desktop. I am running KDE as my window manager.
My machine configuration is:
MotherBoard: Intel DH67CL
CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) CPU G620 @ 2.60GHz
GPU: GeForce GTX 750 TI

When I start KDE, I can't get a resolution higher than 1024x768. This is what I have added to my /etc/rc.conf:


```
kld_list="nvidia nvidia-modeset"
nvidia_name="nvidia"
nvidia_modeset_name="nvidia-modeset"
dbus_enable="YES"
hald_enable="YES"
virtuoso_enable="YES"
virtuoso_config="/usr/local/lib/virtuoso/db/virtuoso.ini"
kdm4_enable="YES"
```

I have attached my Xorg.0.log with this post. The name of this attachment is Xorg.0.log.txt.

I also tried adding a conf file named 10-nvidia.conf in the directory /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d added these lines to this file:


```
Section "Device"
        Identifier     "NVIDIA Card"
        VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
        Driver         "nvidia-modeset"
        Option         "AccelMethod" "none"
        Option         "TripleBuffer" "True"
        Option         "MetaModes" "nvidia-auto-select +0+0 { ForceFullCompositionPipeline = On }"
        BusId          "PCI:1:0:0"
EndSection
```

I had added the "BusId" field in above after looking it up using pciconf -lv command which had told me that my graphics card is at vgapci0@pci0:1:0:0 location.

When I tried starting x server after I added this file, the x server failed to start altogether. 
I have attached the Xorg.0.log file for that as Xorg.0.log.nvidia-conf.txt.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## uii (Sep 23, 2018)

I had the same problem 2 days ago with an intel GPU.

Did you install the driver?
[   488.794] (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)
`pkg search nvidia`


----------



## SirDice (Sep 24, 2018)

Build the x11/nvidia-driver from ports. The official packages are still built for 11.1 and this will cause the NVidia kernel module to fail on 11.2.


----------



## winkoe (Sep 24, 2018)

After every reinstall or upgrade I have the same problem concerning the screen resolution.
Try /usr/ports/x11/nvidia-driver-340.
Also /etc/rc.conf

```
linux_enable="YES"
kld_list="nvidia"
nvidia_load="YES"
```
.
And /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/xorg.conf

```
Section "Monitor"
        Identifier   "Monitor0"
        VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"
        ModelName    "Monitor Model"
EndSection

Section "Device"
        Identifier "NVIDIA Card"
        VendorName "NVIDIA Corporation"
        Driver     "nvidia"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
        Identifier "Screen0"
        Device     "MCP7A [GeForce 9400]"
        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        Subsection      "Display"
                Viewport 0 0
                Depth   24
                Modes   "1920x1080"
        EndSubSection
EndSection
```
This way i get my desired resolution 1920x1080 on FreeBSD 11.2.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 24, 2018)

You can remove the `nvidia_load` from rc.conf, it's not supposed to be there and is ignored. It's supposed to go in /boot/loader.conf but is not needed because you're already loading it through `kld_list`.

And you can remove the "Monitor" and "Screen" sections from your xorg.conf, only the "Device" section is needed. 

The 340 version of the driver is only for so-called legacy cards.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Sep 24, 2018)

I've the same card, and nvidia-settings shows your needed resolution. If you install that and set it there, though, it *might* prevent your loading Xorg again til  a proper xorg.conf or lack of one  [ loader.conf etc ] is set.


----------



## unitedroad (Sep 26, 2018)

Thanks SirDice, your suggestion about compiling the nvidia driver from the ports directory worked for me.
These are the sequence of steps that followed:
1. I uninstalled the nvidia driver that I had installed using pkg. 
2. I then checked out the latest FreeBSD sources to /usr/src directory.
3. I built and installed the nvidia driver from the /usr/ports directory.
4. I stopped my X Server and ran nvidia-xconfig

When I rebooted my system after that, the X Server booted into the maximum resolution for me.


----------

